# Cheap Single Channel Amp



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I just need a little amp to drive my secondary center speaker. Really all it needs is maybe 50 watts and a gain control, but it would be really cool if I could cut the low freqs a bit, as it sort of struggles and can't keep up with the main center. If it helps any, the center I want to drive is a Definitive Pro Center 100 and thew main is a Procenter C2. I' currently using a Yamaha HTR-5280 to run it and I want to sell the receiver, so I'd need an amp to replace it. Whacha think?:scratchhead:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Dayton APA150, mono option with crossover: http://www.hometheatershack.com/electronics-retailer/index.php?k=dayton+apa150&c=blended

Though, you might also consider just bridging the output of a cheap "pro" amp from someplace like musicians friend (no crossover here though)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never heard of anyone running a secondary center... seems like that would cause all kinds of problems. How are you setting that up?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Right now I have the Yamaha receiver hooked up to the center pre out on my Denon. I lowered the channel level a dB to match the levels and thats about it. I also have the bass level lowered on the Yamaha because the little center gets a little honky if I run it straight.

What problems did you mean? I don't have any issues. It's nice because my center cant play as loud as the mains without breaking up, so when I add another, it seems to sound more natural at loud volume levels. Imaging is also improved.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to have 2 center speakers below and above the TV, but they were close in quality. Nothing wrong to have two if you can integrate them well, especially for correct time aligment, but when you introduce a much lesser quality speaker it will bring down the rest of the system as well. You know the weakest link theory?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I wouldn't say its lesser quality, just smaller. It can't handle as low of frequencies and doesn't like to go as loud. At low volumes, though, they are quite well timbre matched. 

It really does seem to help with imaging and like I said before, adding the smaller one seems to take some of the strain off the main one, as I can lower the level by 1.5-2dB to get an even match to the mains(as indicated by my SPL meter). In other words, the mains are at "0dB" and the center is at "-1.5dB" and they read the same level during a white noise level test. I like to be able to independently control the volume of the auxilliary center, and I want to avoid impedance mismatch, so I'd like a dedicated amp, instead of using a receiver that I could sell.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd also look into the Audio Source AMP 5.1A for $125. http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=302-610 Has all you asked for.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Cool, that fits the bill nicely. Thanks Jay.


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> Well I wouldn't say its lesser quality, just smaller. It can't handle as low of frequencies and doesn't like to go as loud. At low volumes, though, they are quite well timbre matched.
> 
> It really does seem to help with imaging and like I said before, adding the smaller one seems to take some of the strain off the main one, as I can lower the level by 1.5-2dB to get an even match to the mains(as indicated by my SPL meter). In other words, the mains are at "0dB" and the center is at "-1.5dB" and they read the same level during a white noise level test. I like to be able to independently control the volume of the auxilliary center, and I want to avoid impedance mismatch, so I'd like a dedicated amp, instead of using a receiver that I could sell.


The problem with that theory, is that yes you're releaving the larger one but the little one gets taxed for that. And yes when a speaker can't handle the same volume it becomes a liability hence the "quality" issue I raised. Having said that the cleaner power you seek maybe just a ticket here.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

The reason I use a separate amp, rather than wiring them together, is so I can adjust the level of the secondary speaker so that it fills in, but isn't being pushed real hard. Its pretty subtle, really. I don't try to split the effort in half by any means. The main speaker still does 80% or better. Most of the benefit is a sound image that comes from the middle of the screen, rather than a foot and a half from the floor.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

yes the audisource mono amp would be economical and would do the job, I also run 2 centers (2 klipsch) but they are matched and run from a speaker selector switch from the receiver. works great.


----------

